# Do you need a business tax certificate if you work as a Uber driver in San Jose?



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

If so, where to apply for it? Can you do it online?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This question is probably best served in the SJ region. Every city or state has different requirements, if any.


----------

